# What the hell ( Kurt Thomas)



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/3741.htm




> According to a source close to Thomas, he will opt out of the final year of his contract if he has the same productive season as the past two.
> 
> When asked about becoming a free agent this summer, Thomas cracked a smile and told The Post, "I feel the contract will take care of itself. We'll find out. I'm just focusing on the season and not thinking about it."
> 
> Thomas' opt-out clause, reported in Saturday's Post, could be a factor in the Knicks' decision whether to trade him. Thomas makes a reasonable $5.4 million this season, but if he voids his $5.9M final year, it's uncertain how much he'd want, considering he was under All-Star center consideration last February.


Why the hell would he opt out of his contract?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Why not? I don't think he'd get more money than that elsewhere, but he could probably get about the same amount with a better team. It's not a no-brainer choice by any stretch, but I don't think it'd be a mistake.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You really think another team is willing to sign him for around ~6 mil a year? 

Also, where would he go to start that would be a better team?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think he'd get the 5.9 million he'd make that year, but I think he'd get at least the MLE from someone. I'm sure there would be some good team out there willing to sign him. Maybe the Lakers, if Malone doesn't stick around after this season? Maybe Dallas, if their newest aquisitions don't get them over the hump? Maybe Indiana, if Pollard as their center doesn't work out? It may not actually be a great idea, but to me personally it doesn't sound that bad at first glance. Also, I'm not saying it's definitely something he should do -- I just don't think it's a bonehead type of move.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think he'll be giving up money which in my opnion is not a good thing, because he stand to take a tremendous paycut IMHO next year ( Between 2-3 million).


In regards to the Lakers, you're right if Malone doesn't stick around then I think he is a good fit, but can he really be a starter in the west at the 4? I don't think so, I think that they would be more apt to Put Cook or Stanislav out there, though I could be wrong. 


In Dallas I doubt he starts over Jamison and will probably have to split minutes between Tawn Bradley Lafrenz and Najera, and Fortson. Unlikely that he will see more than 15 minutes a game there, and I know they won't sign him for more than 3 mil a year.


In Indy well besides being a friggin turncouat 
:upset: he wouldn't see any time behind bender O'neal Harrington Croshere and Foster.
Though I guess that's up to Rick.

My point is it seems that he is taking a paycutt to get paid a smaller amount and have less playing time ( reducing his asking price when he does need a new contract) somewhere else.

That's why I think it's such a bad move.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

he could come to the cavs

 

he could beat out boozer


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> he could come to the cavs
> 
> 
> ...



You sayin' the cavs are better than the knicks

:boxing:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> behind ... Croshere and Foster.



ummmmm.... there is no way croshere and foster play any minutes over kurt thomas


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmm.... there is no way croshere and foster play any minutes over kurt thomas



Foster I won't try and defend, but croshere is a good shooter and depending on the type of system the Pacers are running I'd say that's totally up for debate.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Not really. You take Thomas' defense and rebounding in the starting lineup, and leave Croshere's outside shooting on the bench. Croshere hasn't contributed in three years.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Although Bird is rumored to be a big fan of Austin, as if Rick... so anything is possible. I think Dallas would give him their full MLE. He would love to go there too, as isn't that where he is from?

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Although Bird is rumored to be a big fan of Austin, as if Rick... so anything is possible. I think Dallas would give him their full MLE. He would love to go there too, as isn't that where he is from?
> 
> -Petey


Sort of my point he makes 5.8 that year, and I think the MLE is what 4. something right?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

4.8+

Maybe to him the one million difference is not enough to keep him from his family and friends (if assuming he is from Dallas and that is where he wants to go).

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

One million less for being around your family, job security, and a winning situation with one of the greatest coaches ever?

It's probably best for him to move on. He really doesn't have any more connections to NY. If he waits another year, and takes his extra million, Dallas may fill their hole at PF. They aren't going to wait forever.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I believe Jamison and Dirk fill the roles of Power forward nicely so I doubt he'd see much if any playtime over those two.

He is from Dallas and did go to TCU so I imagine it would be nice for him to return home, I don't think the Knicks would offer him substantially less or fail to sign him to a long term deal until they get their center situation squared away once and for all.

It probably would be nice to be on a winning team again from him though.

We'll see though


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Knicks have Mutombo long term now, they have a McDyess to worry about, KVH and several other youngster including Lampe. Would his time here be similar here to with Dallas in that regards?

I'm not saying I want him to go, he is a Knick I actually enjoy watching as he likes to get dirty and get it done.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> The Knicks have Mutombo long term now, they have a McDyess to worry about, KVH and several other youngster including Lampe. Would his time here be similar here to with Dallas in that regards?
> 
> I'm not saying I want him to go, he is a Knick I actually enjoy watching as he likes to get dirty and get it done.
> ...



I'd say no actually, I think that Kurt will still log minutes in the upper twenties, it's not as if Mutumbo can play 20+ on a regular basis and banking on a Healthy Mcdyess is never a good thing.

I think he will still get most of his minutes at the C position. While in Dallas he would get at least 10 less minutes per game.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I believe Jamison and Dirk fill the roles of Power forward nicely so I doubt he'd see much if any playtime over those two.


Nicely? Kurt is a better defender than both of them. Jamison is at SF this year, and Dirk sees time at center, so there are definitely minutes for Thomas. They are likely going to dump either LaFrentz or Bradley by that time. They may even dump one in a sign and trade with the Knicks (as part of Thomas' signing). Since the Knicks can offer him more money than Dallas, such a deal could probably be worked out.



> I'd say no actually, I think that Kurt will still log minutes in the upper twenties, it's not as if Mutumbo can play 20+ on a regular basis and banking on a Healthy Mcdyess is never a good thing.


Why can't Mutombo log 20+ mins on a regular basis? He played 25-30 mins starting for the Nets last season until he went down.

Thomas obviously would play less, but that's natural as he'd be going from a team in the middle of the pack to a team that's one of the top 5 in the league. 10 minutes isn't a hard sacrifice for 20 more wins.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i think he would fit well in Dallas

but i could also see him going somewhere he would get money and time... like Denver.. or maybe Utah


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

What's up, ya'!! Hey, IMHO Kurt Thomas at the 4 spot on any team is worth more than any teams MLE. If you take a look at his stats, and put them up against the second tier 4's in the league, he matches them very nicely, if he doesn't outshine them. You let him play his natural position, and he'll be all right, more than all right if he makes it out west and plays for Dallas or even Houston (imagine that?). :grinning:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Nicely? Kurt is a better defender than both of them. Jamison is at SF this year, and Dirk sees time at center, so there are definitely minutes for Thomas. They are likely going to dump either LaFrentz or Bradley by that time. They may even dump one in a sign and trade with the Knicks (as part of Thomas' signing). Since the Knicks can offer him more money than Dallas, such a deal could probably be worked out.


First, Don Nelson doesn't prize defesnse. Second Dirk only saw time at center when both nash and nick where on the floor. Third the list of people vying ( it's to late to spell it correctly its 1:30 and this ****ing java program still won't run **** java **** it in the ear) for a spot on the mavs roster at PF are Dirk, Twan, Najera, Fortson and Raef.

While I sign in trade is a good possibility, for the love of crap shoot me in the mouth before we take Raef le soft. However given Laydens penchant for Mormons, I think he would want Bradley the gangly goofball in a sign in a trade, not that I don't like Bradley but he would just take him because he is white and mormon. That we he can give jesus a pound when he gets to heaven because he surronded himself with people who don't drink caffeine and wear long underwear ( mormons)



> Why can't Mutombo log 20+ mins on a regular basis? He played 25-30 mins starting for the Nets last season until he went down.


I don't know if he can or can't I have no crystal ball if I did I'd hit the god dam digits and never bother with java again, what stupid ****ing language.
Anyway the reason you can't expect major minutes of Deke is that he is old, very very old. As such he is injury prone, in fact I'd wager the longer he lives and plays basketball the easier it will be for him to get injured, he barely runs up the floor now and I think in a year it will just be worse.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Not for nothing but I think the Knicks need to trade Thomas!! The only reason he is complaining about possibly giving up his starting job to Mutombo is because he is looking to clock minutes and keep his stats up for another contract!! He is already whining and the season hasn't even started yet. 

He will become a distraction during the season if he doesn't get his touches because he is looking for a payday!! I say trade him and gives Sweets the minutes and if Dice ever plays again he will man KT's minutes anyway.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> First, Don Nelson doesn't prize defesnse.


Then why does Nelson want Brian Grant?



> Second Dirk only saw time at center when both nash and nick where on the floor.


He will continue to see more time at center, when they play Danny Fortson or Jamison at PF. Dirk causes a major matchup advantage on offense when he plays center. Since he draws the opposing center away from the basket, he is even more beneficial to a monster offensive rebounder like Fortson.



> Third the list of people vying for a spot on the mavs roster at PF are Dirk, Twan, Najera, Fortson and Raef.


Jamison is at SF. LaFrentz is at C. Dirk can play both spots. That leaves Najera and Fortson, and Najera can play SF. Thomas will obviously replace LaFrentz or Bradley on the roster when they acquire him, if one of them isn't dumped before then.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why does Nelson want Brian Grant?


If you're arguing just for arguments sake, let this one go, your sort of going of the deep end here. Brian Grant was wanted for rebounds. He is not a great defender, and his contract matched up with certain players they wanted to ditch. He was the best rebounder available at the time, and the Mavs needed rebounding badly.

They had an oppurtunity to acquire Brian Grant before they got La frenz, but chose to instead to gamble on Raef. If you saw 2002 playoffs you saw them lose because of rebounding. Last year brian grant averaged .57 blocks and .77 steals. 

Career wise those numbers are still less than one. Point being, the coveted him because in that same year he averaged .57 blocks and .77 steals he averaged over 10 boards.



> He will continue to see more time at center, when they play Danny Fortson or Jamison at PF. Dirk causes a major matchup advantage on offense when he plays center. Since he draws the opposing center away from the basket, he is even more beneficial to a monster offensive rebounder like Fortson.


No he'll see time at the 3. He only played center when they wanted to go small Nash Nick Finely Eddy and Dirk. They did this to confuse other teams and get points on the board fast. They only did this in short sports because it costs a tremendous amount of rebounds and there overall defense suffers greatly, it also puts dirk in danger of getting injured.

It's not like teams are unfamiliar with dirk, they will make adjustments on defense or just play zone like the rest of the world so their center isn't stuck chasing around Dirk.



> Jamison is at SF. LaFrentz is at C. Dirk can play both spots. That leaves Najera and Fortson, and Najera can play SF. Thomas will obviously replace LaFrentz or Bradley on the roster when they acquire him, if one of them isn't dumped before then.


Bradley is integral to their zone defense. So integral that if he wasn't there they couldn't run it the way they do. So he is not going anywhere. LaFrenz has a huge contract that no one wants, so if yes, if they Lost Lafrenz Thomas would be a good pickup, however it's not a huge upgrade, for Thomas defense for Raef's Shooting range and heigth.

But maybe they do covet him and I am wrong. We'll see. I am on a new timzone and I am TS'ing into my computer at home. If this post seems a little disoriented, it's due to the fact that I am.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh and good to see everyone coming in and posting, the activity on this board has been awesome! Seeing Old posters like Tap and New ones like Rashidi, really bodes well for the longevity of this community.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

It might be a little bit off topic but I have to ask: is the salarys teams can offer before or after income taxes?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

You mean the luxury tax?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> You mean the luxury tax?


No I think he means income tax, as Texas has no state income tax, that is why when the Spurs offered Kidd less, he would had made about the same in Texas.

The salaried (contracts) are before taxes.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't states have some sort of laws where they tax incoming players during the season? Like everytime a team (not including ones that reside in the state) flies into the state, they get taxed? I think in total the state would make like 50 thousand per team. I remember reading something like that in a baseball article a few years ago. I think that is automatically taken out of player salaries. Anyway, it would be interesting to know the percentage taken out, since I think it varies from state to state (I think the article was about how California makes more than all the other states with that method because they charge high rates and have the most sports teams). I mean, while we're on the topic of no income tax, I'm sure that has at least some sort of minor impact on where players sign (only when it comes to money, and likely for the lesser players, not the highrollers).


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Yes, I meant income taxes for players moving state.
Could that be a factor for Thomas?

Also, it would be interesting to know if players moving from, for example, Texas to Cal gets backtaxed for the time they lived in another state. (Knicksbiggestfan maybe?)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

As I understand it's more complicated. You pay state taxes based on where your primary residence is. This is why so many NBA players have homes in Texas and Florida, no state tax. If people are worried about a tax shelter just simply buy a home and live there for 3 or 4 months out the year ( NBA players that is,)


----------

